# Brand new Tivo mini problems V112 error



## Hector Diffut (Mar 6, 2017)

Brand new Tivo customer. I bought a 500gb Bolt along with a mini. The bolt works well and has no issues (I think). The mini however while having Internet connectivity via MoCA, cannot display live TV. I am getting a V112 error. I called tech support and they had me reboot everything several times and do force connections on both the Bolt and mini. I was told that the issue is most likely on their end and my case needed to be escalated. They promised a 24-48 hour turnaround and this was Friday 3/3. I called back on Friday and that rep said 3-5 business days. I am a little soured to the whole Tivo experience seeing as how I have to wait an entire week to use my brand new mini, especially when I paid up front for the service for one year. 

I have tried assigning static IP's to both units and that did not work. I am able to open up apps like Youtube and Netflix on my mini without issue. I can also see the mini on the mobile app. Someone please help


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Something to read: new mini streams video from apps but v112 for live or recorded


----------



## uberturkey (Mar 6, 2017)

I have been a Tivo customer for about 8 years and recently upgraded to a Bolt and Mini. The Bolt works without issue but every time I turn on the Mini selecting Live TV or attempting to access Recorded Shows gives the dreaded v112 error. I restart the mini from the main menu and the error clears up until the next day. I called tech support and they stated this is a known issue with the mini and a software patch is being worked on to resolve this issue. My network configuration is DHCP addresses with ethernet. MoCA is not enabled. Can anyone else confirm that simply rebooting the Mini resolves the v112 and also if anyone else has heard that a software patch is in the works?


----------



## Hector Diffut (Mar 6, 2017)

I recently reached out to Margret for help with my mini live tv problem. She sent me a link to where you can enter your TSN's in order to get early access to this software patch you mentioned. There was no timetable for this early update however. Unfortunately my issue does even resolve itself with a reboot so I have had no live tv via my mini since initial purchase. I was hoping to purchase a second mini for my other bedroom but am now holding off until I get this one working. Pretty bummed that I am having problems right out of the box by no fault of my own. Some form of compensation should in order here.


----------



## uberturkey (Mar 6, 2017)

I've recently emailed Margret. Hopefully this gets resolved!


----------



## adamwsh (Oct 22, 2002)

Did you guys get any resolution to this? If so, what?


----------



## Mickey3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Two years later and Tivo still has done nothing about this problem? I bought a Roamio OTA & 2 minis and hooked up with ethernet. One mini works most of the time, but other one, not much. V112 however Netflix, et Al work fine. Why do they sell minis if they don't want to support? Watching live TV or recordings would be nice.


----------

